# :: GruvenParts.com Releases Billet Intake Linkage Arms for Audi A4/A6 w/30V V6 Engines !



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com is happy to release these long awaited billet intake linkage arms for the Audi A4 and A6 with 3.0L V6 engines!*


* Audi 3.0L V6 Billet Intake Linkage Arms ! *

These billet linkage arms *come two to a set – enough for 1 vehicle * and will replace the plastic ones on the 2002-2006 A4 and 1999-2004 A6 with the 3.0L 30V V6 engine with rotary drive unit part number 06C-133-611 (06C133611) installed onto intake manifold part number 06C-133-201J (06C133201J).

Just like our popular Audi/VW 4.2L V8 linkage arms, these billet 3.0L V6 intake arms are* Guaranteed for Life !*

The OEM plastic linkage arms on these engines quickly fail due to heat and contaminants leaving your intake manifold stuck. This causes poor idle, poor drivability, loss of power, check engine lights, and poor fuel mileage. It’s a very common problem on the Audi 3.0L 30V V6 engine, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a new actuator assembly for nearly $500 - A hefty price to pay for more weak plastic that will again break in short order. 

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms are made from *Aerospace grade 6061-T651 Aluminum* with specially machined Dupont Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. 

Go with the billet GruvenParts.com linkages with the *Lifetime Guarantee*, save $400 over the inferior dealer plastic versions, and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS PROBLEM AGAIN.

This product fits the following vehicles:

2002-2006 Audi A4 including Quattro w/3.0L 30V V6 Engine
1999-2004 Audi A6 including Quattro w/3.0L 30V V6 Engine

Replaces plastic links on found OEM P/N 06C-133-611 (06C133611) drive unit w/rotary valve, which is installed onto 06C-133-201J (06C133201J) intake manifold.

Please note : You will need to disassemble your actuators to install these metal arms. Carefully pry the actuator apart (it is a snap fit). Remove the rubber bellow, and swap in our billet aluminum links. Carefully snap your actuator back together and reinstall on the manifold.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi 3.0L V6 Billet Intake Linkage Arms ! *

* In Stock, Ready to Ship !! *

These billet linkage arms *come two to a set – enough for 1 vehicle * and will replace the plastic ones on the 2002-2006 A4 and 1999-2004 A6 with the 3.0L 30V V6 engine with rotary drive unit part number 06C-133-611 (06C133611) installed onto intake manifold part number 06C-133-201J (06C133201J).

This product fits the following vehicles:

2002-2006 Audi A4 including Quattro w/3.0L 30V V6 Engine
1999-2004 Audi A6 including Quattro w/3.0L 30V V6 Engine

Replaces plastic links on found OEM P/N 06C-133-611 (06C133611) drive unit w/rotary valve, which is installed onto 06C-133-201J (06C133201J) intake manifold.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet goodness !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock, ready to ship !! 



GruvenParts.com said:


> *GruvenParts.com is happy to release these long awaited billet intake linkage arms for the Audi A4 and A6 with 3.0L V6 engines!*
> 
> 
> * Audi 3.0L V6 Billet Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for billet parts with * LIFETIME WARRANTY !! *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts do you want to see made for these cars? We are always looking for new parts :beer: 

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts do you want to see for these cars ?

And thanks for all orders on this 1. We are helping alot of owners to NOT VISIT THE AUDI DEALER PARTS COUNTER FOR THIS 1 !! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer:



GruvenParts.com said:


> *GruvenParts.com is happy to release these long awaited billet intake linkage arms for the Audi A4 and A6 with 3.0L V6 engines!*
> 
> 
> * Audi 3.0L V6 Billet Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are in stock, ready to ship !!!


www.GruvenParts.com


----------

